# Pancetta Mania! Out from the chamber - Pancetta Steccata and Pancetta Arrotolata



## evan m brady (Apr 21, 2015)

Pan Stack Final Fix.jpg



__ evan m brady
__ Apr 21, 2015






Pancetta Arrotolata and Pancetta Steccata cut into after four months on the dot!

The Arrotolata: only Sicilian sea salt, cure #2, and black pepper.

The Steccata: I believe I roughly spiced it the same way as Monti Nebrodi style (peperoncino, oregano, garlic, black pepper, fennel), but to be honest it tastes just like salt and black pepper (i'll see if I can find my notes from then...).

Both bellies from a Berk/Durok cross (not that it really matters - not like I knew any other factors like feed and environment than that going into this project). Both cured for twelve days as they were lighter bellies. Cut the belly to ensure a tight roll for the Arrotolata, then cased in a beef bung, then hung. Folded the belly over for the Steccata, and then then I sewed the whole belly shut. I then pressed the belly, and then hung it in the chamber for a month before taking it out of the heavy duty press and pressing it with the classic rods and hemp for the remainder of the drying time. Both were dried in the standard 55ºF/80-85%rH for the entirety of the drying period. The bottom piece is a half from the Steccata that I left whole, and the middle piece I cut the stitches out of. Well, the flavor is amazing, and it is hard to summarize just how delicious they are when only salt and pepper were used. Beauty in minimalism I guess! These are my first pancette to come from my set up at home, and ready to make more!

*Pancetta Arrotolata*

Fairly straight forward. Once the belly comes off cure simply roll it up tight, shove it in a beef bung, and tie it super tight!













Pancetta Arrotolata 1.jpg



__ evan m brady
__ Apr 21, 2015


















Pancetta Arrotolata 2.jpg



__ evan m brady
__ Apr 21, 2015


















Pancetta Arrotolata 3.jpg



__ evan m brady
__ Apr 21, 2015


















Pancetta Arrotolata 4.jpg



__ evan m brady
__ Apr 21, 2015






*Procedure for making Steccata (my way at least)*













Pancetta Stecatto 1.jpg



__ evan m brady
__ Apr 21, 2015






Belly out from cure.













Pancetta Stecatto 2.jpg



__ evan m brady
__ Apr 21, 2015






Belly out from cure.













Pancetta Stecatto 3.jpg



__ evan m brady
__ Apr 21, 2015






Pricking the skin to later facilitate drying.













Pancetta Stecatto 4.jpg



__ evan m brady
__ Apr 21, 2015






Trimming, and squaring off the belly.













Pancetta Stecatto 5.jpg



__ evan m brady
__ Apr 21, 2015






^Activa GS Slurry = didn't work, so don't bother...

Activa GS on the left (ratio 4:1 by weight). Spice mix on the right.  













Pancetta Stecatto 6.jpg



__ evan m brady
__ Apr 21, 2015






Belly with Activa.













Pancetta Stecatto 8.jpg



__ evan m brady
__ Apr 21, 2015






Belly with Activa and spice mix.













Pancetta Stecatto 9.jpg



__ evan m brady
__ Apr 21, 2015






Sewn together (this took 45 minutes to do...insane.)













Pancetta Stecatto 10.jpg



__ evan m brady
__ Apr 21, 2015






Sewn together (this took 45 minutes to do...insane.)













Pancetta Stecatto 11.jpg



__ evan m brady
__ Apr 21, 2015






24 x 4 x 2 white wood base.













Pancetta Stecatto 12.jpg



__ evan m brady
__ Apr 21, 2015






Red Oak on top of whitewood. (12 x 12 x 1)













Pancetta Stecatto 13.jpg



__ evan m brady
__ Apr 21, 2015






Pancetta on top of red oak.













Pancetta Stecatto 14.jpg



__ evan m brady
__ Apr 21, 2015






Another piece of red oak, same size, on top of the Pancetta.













Pancetta Stecatto 15.jpg



__ evan m brady
__ Apr 21, 2015






2 more pieces of whitewood, same size, on top of the red oak.













Pancetta Stecatto 16.jpg



__ evan m brady
__ Apr 21, 2015






2 more pieces of whitewood, same size, on top of the red oak.













Pancetta Stecatto 18.jpg



__ evan m brady
__ Apr 21, 2015






Strap the Pancetta down tightly and snug.













Pancetta Stecatto 19.jpg



__ evan m brady
__ Apr 21, 2015






Strap the Pancetta down tightly and snug.













Pancetta Stecatto 20.jpg



__ evan m brady
__ Apr 21, 2015






Pancetta Steccata ready for the drying chamber.


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 21, 2015)

All I can say is wow 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Let me know if you need someone to taste test it.


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice Work Evan, and welcome to SMF.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 21, 2015)

Evan.....   beautiful.....   I'm amazed at the LACK of case hardening on your products....   You must have stayed awake through all those classes.....  LOL.....


----------



## dingo007 (Apr 21, 2015)

Cool to see you here Evan...Looking forward to your knowledge here.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 21, 2015)

Wow, looks great.

I need to ask you some questions.


----------



## evan m brady (Apr 23, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Evan..... beautiful..... I'm amazed at the LACK of case hardening on your products.... You must have stayed awake through all those classes..... LOL.....


No case hardening due to never letting the relative humidity in my chamber get below 80%. I used to get it all the time before I simply turned it up.


c farmer said:


> Wow, looks great.
> 
> I need to ask you some questions.


Ask away! Could've included them in your post, haha.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 23, 2015)

WOW!!! That's great looking product! Nice job! 

POINTS!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 23, 2015)

Outstanding. I love just looking at them (I wouldn't mind tasting though). You haven't used casing on the stacatta , have you?


----------



## disco (Apr 26, 2015)

I bow to a master!

Disco


----------

